# Hannah Fury



## Retsu (Dec 30, 2008)

One of Retsu's stupid recommendations. I keep making these with hopes that people will at least somewhat care. Oh well. I can dream.

Speaking of dreaming -- this Hannah Fury. Her music is completely dreamy. She combines the twisted (sometimes morbid) atmosphere of the dark cabaret genre with a beautiful ethereal touch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOD2A4yVv_s

Check it out if you want.


----------



## octobr (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww, shit yeah. 

I dig it, man, I dig it.


----------

